
Optional Chaining in V8 - dcgudeman
https://v8.dev/features/optional-chaining
======
coder4life
Love this and can't wait to use it!

This is in Chrome Canary nightlies (78) now according to
[http://chromestatus.com](http://chromestatus.com), but I couldn't get it to
work, and I scoured all the chrome://flags switches to see if I missed
something.

Anyone else have any luck? Here's the code:

    
    
      const object = {}
      const firstName = object?.names?.first ?? '(no first name)'
      console.log(firstName)

